# Copy DVD data onto 2-3 CD's



## valucomputers (May 19, 2008)

Does anyone know how to copy information from a DVD onto 2-3 Cd's?
What software do i need to use?
I am using Nero at the moment but when i put a CD in to copy the information is say's the disk is too small for the data and spits the CD out.

Please help


----------



## cohen (May 19, 2008)

What type of file is it??? why not just split it?


----------



## valucomputers (May 19, 2008)

It's a ghost file for windows xp...

If it is possible to split, what program could i use?


----------



## cohen (May 19, 2008)

valucomputers said:


> It's a ghost file for windows xp...



sorry can't help you


----------



## valucomputers (May 19, 2008)

cohen said:


> sorry can't help you



Thats ok mate, anyone else???


----------



## Tuffie (May 19, 2008)

It depends do you want to install the file from the disks, or can copy the split files off the discs onto your computer?

If you can bring them onto your computer, search "File Splitter" in download.com and just pick one you like.

Tuffie.


----------



## JlCollins005 (May 19, 2008)

cohen said:


> sorry can't help you



not sure but im thinkin that cohen said this because u said its a ghost file of win xp maybe thinking it was an illegal copy.


----------



## Tuffie (May 19, 2008)

JlCollins005 said:


> not sure but im thinkin that cohen said this because u said its a ghost file of win xp maybe thinking it was an illegal copy.



I don't know what he's talking about, if it is a pirated copy now I feel bad I have  helped the enemy.

Tuffie.


----------



## valucomputers (May 19, 2008)

I need to install the files from a disk.

Its nothing illegal, im just using norton ghost to put xp onto laptops to save time then from installing xp from scratch, they all still have there own COA's


----------



## Tuffie (May 19, 2008)

Then go get a blank dvd, and dvd drive if you don't have one.

Lol.

Tuffie.


----------



## valucomputers (May 19, 2008)

lol, i have them here but some of the laptops i sell only have cd drives with them so i need to copy the data onto cd for the customers to restore it themselves then having to send it back to me


----------



## G25r8cer (May 19, 2008)

First of all! Copying xp or any OS cd is not illegal!! Therefor we can help you. If you want to install from the 2-3 disks I dont know a way that you can do it but, im sure its possible otherwise how to vista and games work like that.


----------



## valucomputers (May 19, 2008)

Thanks for backing me up. If anyone knows of a way to split the files, and still make it bootable i would be thankful


----------



## G25r8cer (May 19, 2008)

Heres the only thing I could really find but, I dont know if the cd's would be bootable afterwords! 

http://www.freebyte.com/hjsplit/#win32


----------



## valucomputers (May 19, 2008)

Thanks, will have a look and see if it works


----------



## valucomputers (May 28, 2008)

Yea, we have found out a way to split the files but can't get the 1st cd to boot... it keeps saying it cannot find the file. The program we used was HJSPLIT which comes out as 3 seperate files all with the extension:

(filename).gho.001

We have tried booting up and setting it up to read that file name, also just .gho and .001 and everytime it states there is no file to read.


----------



## G25r8cer (May 28, 2008)

^^ That is the problem with splitting the files! The boot files needed will most likely be corrupt which is why your getting the error. You might be better off putting the image onto a usb flash drive and making that bootable so you can install from the flash drive. No need for cd's that way!


----------



## valucomputers (May 29, 2008)

We have no problem repairing the laptops when they are in our hands, as we can simply change the drive. But we need a way to put the data on 2-3 cd's for when people want to do it at home, instead of having to send it to us all the time


----------



## Yeti (May 29, 2008)

Assuming that you're using a recent version of Norton Ghost and that you don't want to remake the image with the spanning option, you should be able to use Ghost Explorer.


----------



## valucomputers (May 29, 2008)

I do not know the current version i'm afriad. where can i download/ purchase a newer version?


----------



## Yeti (May 29, 2008)

> I do not know the current version i'm afriad. where can i download/ purchase a newer version?


You don't necessarily need the current version. I think it's only the first few versions that don't have Explorer, so any version within about the last 10 years, though I'm not sure about using an older version than what the image was created with.  Just search google to buy an older version or Norton's website for the current version download.


----------

